# Eye Color



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 20, 2010)

Because I am way too curious about stuff like this is general, what colors are your eyes?

Mine are hazel.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 20, 2010)

Blue.


----------



## Green (Nov 20, 2010)

Brown B|


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 20, 2010)

blue


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2010)

My eyes are the amazingly generic brown, but they're kind of on the lighter side. This isn't exactly relavant, but on my left eye I have a brown speck between my cornea and the white part of my eye.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 20, 2010)

Blue.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 20, 2010)

Brown, they used to match my hair before it turned black.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, green, but a kind of brown-ish green that occasionally looks blue-grey.

Aren't I special.

(Hint: Not really)


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 20, 2010)

Green-grey. x3


----------



## Jolty (Nov 20, 2010)

brown
and the only person in my family with brown eyes
...which is odd I spose


----------



## Aisling (Nov 20, 2010)

Green. :3 they're just around this shade minus the brown


----------



## Flazeah (Nov 20, 2010)

Hazel with gold-ish flecks.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 20, 2010)

Alraune said:


> Green. :3 they're just around this shade minus the brown


Actually, that looks pretty close to my colour too, right down to the lighter ring around the pupil. How exciting.

On another note, everyone else in my direct family has blue eyes, so I must be adopted.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine are as blue as it can possibly get


----------



## Minish (Nov 20, 2010)

Amber/gold.

They look kind more of a brownish gold when it's badly-lit though.


----------



## ... (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine seem to hange depending on the light. In really bright, natural light like daylight, they're a really mysterious sea-green/turquoise with some greyish flecks. Under incandescent, they look hazel or gold-ish, sometimes even brown. Under fluorescent, they're grey and look cold and dead. x_x 

But naturally they're that really mysterious sea-green. And I have huge pupils regardless of how dark or light it is. I've been told it makes me look really bright and inquisitive, but I don't get why. :/


----------



## Elliekat (Nov 20, 2010)

Boring brown :c


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 20, 2010)

Green eyes, about the shade in the link that was posted up there.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Nov 20, 2010)

One of my eyes :o Quality sucks but yeah

They're a bit of a darker, forest green but I like them. :D


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 20, 2010)

Green. Hazely-green? This. Pretty much everyone in my family has the same eye colour, so it's nothing special.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 20, 2010)

Brown.


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 20, 2010)

Hazel :3


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 20, 2010)

A darker Amber color.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 20, 2010)

Dark brown, they almost look black. But if you shine a light on them, you can see the browness. How boring, ahaha.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Nov 20, 2010)

Brown.

[/thrilling]


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 20, 2010)

Gray, and I love them. :D


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine are a turquoise-y blue-green with flecks of amber around the pupils :/ I hate them cuz people say they're pretty but I'm a guy, I'm not s'posed to have pretty eyes T.T


----------



## Aisling (Nov 20, 2010)

SkyWingz said:


> Mine are a turquoise-y blue-green with flecks of amber around the pupils :/ I hate them cuz people say they're pretty but I'm a guy, I'm not s'posed to have pretty eyes T.T


But girls like pretty things! Or, well, so does everybody. I would say your chances of having someone enjoying staring lovingly into your eyes are increased if they are particularly pretty eyes. :v


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 20, 2010)

Green with a hint of blue and a ring of gold around the pupil.

At least they don't change with my moods?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 20, 2010)

Jade green. Apparently they're of the "pretty" variety than the "striking" variety.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 20, 2010)

Alraune said:


> But girls like pretty things! Or, well, so does everybody. I would say your chances of having someone enjoying staring lovingly into your eyes are increased if they are particularly pretty eyes. :v


True, I suppose..



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Jade green. Apparently they're of the "pretty" variety than the "striking" variety.


I can sympathize. 

Am I the only one here who wishes he/she had violet eyes? I just think that would be amazing. Like, a really striking amethyst kind of color, no albinism though.


----------



## Rex (Nov 20, 2010)

It used to be brown, but over the years it been getting darker. Now my eyes are black. :/


----------



## Phantom (Nov 20, 2010)

Green here, the used to be more hazel when I was little, now just green.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 20, 2010)

Hazel, but for some reason I think they were more blue-ish when I was born. I've always liked my eyes, personally.
(not that I would have had anybody else's....)


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 20, 2010)

Cloudsong said:


> Mine are a turquoise-y blue-green with flecks of amber around the pupils :/


mine are like that but without the amber. And when I Stare mindlessly of into air, I can tell my female friends are staring. Which is cool.

Edit: I dyed my hair blonde for a dare one time and every one called me a nazi. Figure it out.


----------



## Flora (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine are blue, but they have this darker-blue rim around the outside of my iris that apparently makes me eyes very pretty.

Half the reason I got contacts XD


----------



## surskitty (Nov 20, 2010)

Same as my hair (blue/green/brown).


----------



## Aisling (Nov 20, 2010)

Respect The Blade said:


> Hazel, but for some reason I think they were more blue-ish when I was born.


That'd be because all babies are born with blue eyes. :o When you're first born the melanin in your eyes hasn't been fully deposited or darkened by exposure to the sun yet. After it has, what color they become depends on just how much melanin is there. People who don't have a lot keep the blue eyes, and people with a whole lot get brown or black eyes.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 20, 2010)

My little sister and brothers were born with dark dark dark eyes. Brown-almost-black. Their eyes have gotten slightly lighter over time.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 20, 2010)

I've always heard all babies are born with blue but upon further research it seems that it mostly happens in families/races with lower levels of melanin to begin with. My bad, but it'd still explain Respect the Blade's situation there. I guess you could say if your eyes are a lighter color then you were more likely to have started out with blue eyes instead of your permanent color than if you're a dark-eyed person (like a Hispanic or African American person, or even just from a family of dark-eyed white people), from what I'm reading.


----------



## Darumaka (Nov 20, 2010)

My eyes are brown.

Some people seem to think my eyes are more of a greenish-brown, but I don't see it. :/


----------



## Blazie (Nov 21, 2010)

Blue. I love them because whenever I wear blue (which I do often) people comment on how blue my eyes are and it makes me feel special. They're kind of a darker, slightly greyish blue.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 21, 2010)

mine are blue, and I've been told that I have large irises. ?_?


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 21, 2010)

My eyes are hazel, but I used to have problems actually determining what colour they are. :( They're neither green nor brown (the two eye colours in my family), so I just call 'em hazel.

Oh, when I was born, my eyes were grey. For reference. :o


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 21, 2010)

My eyes are blue although for blue they're pretty greeny-greyish. :/ I like them a lot, anyway. There's a ring of slightly... flatter? color around the pupil.

TO TCODers WITH GLASSES: Are people ever surprised about your eye color when you take off your glasses?


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 21, 2010)

I was born with brown eyes. :P I've had 'em all my life. Although I was born with some red hair...


----------



## Zuu (Nov 21, 2010)

i have blue-grey eyes.


----------



## ... (Nov 21, 2010)

Zuu said:


> i have blue-grey eyes.


Correction: SOUL-STEALING blue-grey eyes.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 21, 2010)

Turquoise. I was tempted to click grey, but turquoise kind of fits more ... i guess it depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 21, 2010)

Foamy said:


> TO TCODers WITH GLASSES: Are people ever surprised about your eye color when you take off your glasses?


They're more freaked out by how big and alien my eyes look in comparison when I take them off, because my blind lenses make everything look smaller through them.


----------



## Eloi (Nov 21, 2010)

Green-Blue-Grey and everywhere in between.


----------



## Zuu (Nov 21, 2010)

someone has heterochromia??


----------



## ... (Nov 21, 2010)

Foamy said:


> TO TCODers WITH GLASSES: Are people ever surprised about your eye color when you take off your glasses?


Yes; glasses make my eyes look small and dull. I take them off and they're like big shiny anime eyes in comparison.


----------



## Missile (Nov 21, 2010)

My eye colour is a chocolate brown. If you go to brown's Wikipedia page and open up the shades of brown and look under chocolate, that'll be my eye colour. <3


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 21, 2010)

Blue, but sometimes can look green. Mine also have yellow in them.


> TO TCODers WITH GLASSES: Are people ever surprised about your eye color when you take off your glasses?


I never really look at myself in the mirror... D=


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 21, 2010)

Foamy said:


> TO TCODers WITH GLASSES: Are people ever surprised about your eye color when you take off your glasses?


Nah, not really. They look almost black when I have them on, when I take them off, etc. I haven't worn glasses as long as most of my family, and sometimes don't wear mine at all, so I can easily adjust to not having them on.


----------



## Blazie (Nov 21, 2010)

Foamy said:


> TO TCODers WITH GLASSES: Are people ever surprised about your eye color when you take off your glasses?


haha, the year I got contacts everyone was like, "hey! I didn't know your eyes were so blue!" and I was like -_-


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 21, 2010)

Foamy said:


> TO TCODers WITH GLASSES: Are people ever surprised about your eye color when you take off your glasses?


Not really.
They look just as green with them on as they do with them off, I think.


----------



## Flora (Nov 21, 2010)

Foamy said:


> TO TCODers WITH GLASSES: Are people ever surprised about your eye color when you take off your glasses?


Half the reason I got contacts was because whenever we had "self-esteem table discussions" (...they were usually started because I HAVE LIKE NO SELF-ESTEEM) _someone_ would mention how pretty my eyes were and everyone would agree. And they'd _make_ me take off my glasses to see them.


----------



## ... (Nov 21, 2010)

To add on to my previous post, people are also conflicted as to whether I look better with or without glasses. Without, I look pretty average, albeit with really feminine features and shiny anime eyes; with, I look like a nerdy bishonen. Soo...


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been wearing glasses so long that people think I look freaky when I don't wear them. Apparently my eyes look tiny, though it's probably due to everyone being used to my glasses making them look huge.

Bored people often seem to want to try my glasses on. I've no idea why this fascination exists.


----------



## ... (Nov 21, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Bored people often seem to want to try my glasses on. I've no idea why this fascination exists.


And then the majority of them will also say that you have really bad eyesight. Never fails.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think anyone really notices when I take off my glasses, considering I really only do so to clean them, or when I'm taking a test.

...Don't ask. It helps me concentrate.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 22, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> And then the majority of them will also say that you have really bad eyesight. Never fails.


Yep. Though they've gotten over that and have started to have "who can keep them on the longest without their eyes hurting" competitions.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 24, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Bored people often seem to want to try my glasses on. I've no idea why this fascination exists.





Ryubane said:


> And then the majority of them will also say that you have really bad eyesight. Never fails.


_Yessss_ sorry guys, but I do this all the time :D Often with people I don't know very well and it freaks them out a bit. It's just... glasses are so _cool_, and I want to wear them, but my eyes are good and I feel I'm missing out. One time in school I stole my chemistry teacher's glasses, discovered he was nearly blind in one eye but fine in the other, and spent an entire lesson trying to talk him into getting a monocle.

I just get fascinated with other people's stuff that I don't have. Crutches, contact lenses, prosthetics... I had _the most_ fun stabbing myself with my diabetic friend's blood-glucose-measurey-thing.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 24, 2010)

I get really bad headaches when people take my glasses 8| but NOPE LOL I WANT TO WEAR YOUR GLASSES GAAAAWRSH YOUR EYESIGHT IS TERRIBLE

yes
I know
_give me them back_ so I can accurately punch you in the face

I mean, if you ask, whatevs. But people have actually just taken them off my face and I mean wtf piss off.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 24, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Yep. Though they've gotten over that and have started to have "who can keep them on the longest without their eyes hurting" competitions.


Those usually last about five seconds at most, even for people who have tried wearing mine before.


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 24, 2010)

My eyes were originally brown, but as I grew older, they grew lighter and became the hazel color they are now.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 25, 2010)

I found my digital camera and got bored so I took one of those hipster eyeball pictures





I guess I have a little bit of brown around the pupil in that one eye but it's not much


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 25, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> And then the majority of them will also say that you have really bad eyesight. Never fails.


_yes
why do they say this
of course i have bad eyesight that is why i have glasses

_Plus do eyes really look different without glasses on them, only the lenses are sort of clear and stuff o.o Well, mine aren't, because I never clean them and when I take them about an inch away from my face I notice there's stuff living on there, but.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 25, 2010)

Depending on the thickness of the lens, eyes can appear a lot smaller through glasses than they actually are, therefore it's harder to tell what somebody's eyecolor is without having to actually look really close. That's partly why when you take your glasses off people might suddenly notice what your eyes look like.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 25, 2010)

Also when people wear my glasses they always ask if my eyes are as bad without glasses as their eyes are while wearing mine.

Am I supposed to know the answer to that?


----------



## Salamence (Nov 25, 2010)

i have 2 colored eyes, one blue and one blueish-green. yeah. im special. X3


----------



## Aisling (Nov 25, 2010)

Wait, who has purple eyes?

Seriously why wasn't this poll public :I It's _eye color_


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 25, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Also when people wear my glasses they always ask if my eyes are as bad without glasses as their eyes are while wearing mine.
> 
> Am I supposed to know the answer to that?


People without glasses are stupid
There I said it


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 25, 2010)

Am I the only person who really wants to see the eyes of all these people with apparently really pretty eyes? ;_; Then again, I'm the sort of person who cannot look at certain actors and actresses without starting to go on about how they have _eyes_ oh my god where is a close-up?

Anyway, my eyes are darkish blue. My mom and my brother also have blue eyes, but my dad's are green. My eyesight is so bad I cannot recognize people without my glasses until I'm way, way close to them (about a foot from their face, maybe, and at that point they're still very blurry).

I don't mind people asking to try my glasses on. I'm weirdly proud of my near-blindness.


----------



## Missile (Nov 26, 2010)

Meowth said:


> People without glasses are stupid
> There I said it


Why do I feel like agreeing with you Mike. But it's still a bit mean. :C



Bachuru said:


> Am I the only person who really wants to see the eyes of all these people with apparently really pretty eyes? ;_;


This. So much this.



Bachuru said:


> My eyesight is so bad I cannot recognize people without my glasses until I'm way, way close to them (about a foot from their face, maybe, and at that point they're still very blurry)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Byrus (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine are hazel. Nothing interesting.



Meowth said:


> People without glasses are stupid
> There I said it


 And I thought you were cool. >(


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 26, 2010)

If you can see them Mine happen to be brown. The kind of brown that looks like it's black unless you stare intensely or have a light on it (both of which make my eyes water, surprise surprise)


----------



## Automata heart (Nov 26, 2010)

blue with a very slight hint of purple if you take a picture of them. i like them.


----------



## Michi (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine are hazel. Sometimes they look way more green and other times have more brown. I lke it more when they're green. :P
On the topic of glasses, I HATE when people take mine because mine are bendy at the middle, and if other people mess with them they break. Then I have to pay $8 to get new frames. :[ But I can bend them without breaking them.


----------



## Glaciachan (Nov 30, 2010)

They're an olive-ish hazel color.


----------



## Nope (Dec 6, 2010)

Green on the outside, orange-y near the pupil.


----------

